
Show HN: GraphQL Schema Stitching for Humans - seyz
https://github.com/ForestAdmin/graphql-stitcher
======
yodon
I believe from my GraphQL reading that schema stitching is often done real-
time at launch, so the live schema is always used by the stitcher but at a
non-zero cost in latency and instantiation time. Is there a way in your
stitcher to cache and stitch the schemas at build time? (Optimizing for client
instantiation speed that way seems to make sense since the rest of the app
would likely break regardless if the underlying schemas changed arbitrarily
and unexpectedly)

~~~
seyz
Make sense @yodon! I will think about it to try it out. It could be a very
nice feature!

